

DumpsterDrive - Passive Sharing of Deleted Files - snsr
http://dumpsterdrive.com/

======
snsr
(This is not my project.)

I'd be terrified to use it, but I love this idea. Nonsensical preservation of
meatspace thingness. Psuedo-voyeuristic recycling.

------
amalag
People have too much time on their hands and not enough good ideas.

~~~
snsr
Maybe so. Seems that this is meant to be a work of art rather than a purely
technical exercise. Sharing files isn't new - sharing those you've 'deleted'
is.

From that perspective, it might be cool if it actually used the Trash rather
than it's own icon.

